# Some of my Phalaenopsis....



## Stella (Sep 2, 2014)

Phalaenopsis violacea Malaysian blue...



 Phalaenopsis violacea coerulea by Stella's orchids, on Flickr



 Phalaenopsis violacea coerulea by Stella's orchids, on Flickr


Phalaenopsis violacea alba...



 Phalaenopsis violacea 'alba' by Stella's orchids, on Flickr




 Phalaenopsis violacea 'alba' by Stella's orchids, on Flickr


Phalaenopsis speciosa C1.....




 Phalaenopsis speciosa C1 by Stella's orchids, on Flickr




 Phalaenopsis speciosa C1 by Stella's orchids, on Flickr



 Phalaenopsis speciosa C1 by Stella's orchids, on Flickr


----------



## Stella (Sep 2, 2014)

Phalaenopsis tetraspis.....




 Phalaenopsis tetraspis by Stella's orchids, on Flickr




 Phalaenopsis tetraspis by Stella's orchids, on Flickr


Phalaenopsis mannii black....



 Phalaenopsis mannii 'black' by Stella's orchids, on Flickr



Phalaenopsis cornu cervi Chattalade ...




 Phalaenopsis cornu cervi 'Chattalade' by Stella's orchids, on Flickr




 Phalaenopsis cornu cervi 'Chattalade' by Stella's orchids, on Flickr


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Here most consider speciosa and tetraspis the same. Your speciosa C1 came out extremely well. Do you grow in bright light?


----------



## Stella (Sep 2, 2014)

NYEric said:


> ...........Your speciosa C1 came out extremely well. Do you grow in bright light?





Νο, the plant grows in my greenhouse, in semi-shade as all my botanical Phal....
Semi-shade for me , is that the greenhouse is shadowed by shade cloth on top...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## naoki (Sep 2, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing. Here most consider speciosa and tetraspis the same.



I wonder what Xavier's current opinion about this issue is. He thought that C1 was a human creation.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Sep 2, 2014)

Kew has made speciosa a synonym of tetraspis lately.


----------



## naoki (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, LPM, I didn't know that this paper came out recently:

http://www.richardiana.com/pdfRich/Richardiana-vol14-28-Phalaenopsis speciosa.pdf

Pretty interesting that an individual with tetraspis-type flowers (with bars) produced the blotchy flower in the subsequent year. I haven't seen that this happens under cultivation. Also the photo of the wild plant is interesting because the leaves are much elongated in nature. This is a general phenomenon for many phals (the leaves become roundish under cultivation).


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2014)

You are growing them beautifully!


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2014)

I love them all...every single one!


----------



## Camellkc (Sep 3, 2014)

Your violacea fma. alba is of excellent quality! Pure white color with round form.


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2014)

All just super!


----------



## Stella (Sep 3, 2014)

Some more....

My ''little ones''.....


Phalaenopsis parishii....



 P7102959 by Stella's orchids, on Flickr




 P6222899 by Stella's orchids, on Flickr


Phalaenopsis lobbii....




 P3192556 by Stella's orchids, on Flickr




 P3192563 by Stella's orchids, on Flickr


Phalaenopsis braceana....



 Phalaenopsis braceana by Stella's orchids, on Flickr




 P4223793 by Stella's orchids, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2014)

Cute little flowers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 4, 2014)

you have some lovely phalies


----------

